# Titan Flexspray



## Rick Smith (Jan 12, 2009)

Any one used the Titan Flex spray? I am thinking about getting one to use on a cabinet job I have.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

This was recently discussed in a couple threads. http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=48833


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=35385


----------

